
New studie calculates alcohol cancer risk in 'cigarette equivalents' - Gys
https://www.southampton.ac.uk/news/2019/03/cancer-risk-alcohol-tobacco.page
======
Gys
> The authors also found that drinking three bottles of wine per week
> (approximately half a bottle per day) [...] is equivalent to smoking roughly
> eight cigarettes per week for men and 23 cigarettes per week for women.

